# Anti-Seize or Grease?



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Doing the rear drum brakes on my 97. Should I lube the contact points with CRC Synthetic Brake Caliper grease or Permatex Anti-Seize?

http://www.crcindustries.com/auto/content/products_ss.aspx?ID=103
http://www.permatex.com/products/Au...ubricants/Permatex_Anti-Seize_Lubricant_a.htm

I'm thinking the grease for the adjuster screw and shoe contact points, and the anti-seize on the hub/flange where the drum contacts.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Grease is a lubricant you use it where you have constant movement to reduce friction. anti-seize is to prevent static or rarely moving things from seizing, usual used on nuts and bolts. 

so, parts that move every time you step on the brake = grease

parts that screw and or rarely move = anti-seize


----------

